# Snow Foaming



## Shins (Jun 27, 2007)

I'm sure this has been covered many times before but after doing numerous searches I thought I would ask on a fresh thread so apologies.

I have a Nilfisk C110.2 PW and want to start snow foaming my car, so:

1/ Best snow foam lance?
2/ Where from?
3/ Best snow foam to use?
4/ Where from?

I know everyone will have their own opinions but chuck them on here and of course anyone with this particular PW please speak up!:thumb:


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

eBay lance, they're all the same with a different logo anyway

Best foam: Bilt hamber for pure cleaning power or Odk Arctic for a smaller bottle that foams up better than most I've used and cleaning power isn't far behind bh either


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

cheap lance of ebay with the nilfisk fitment, around £20 will do the job 
and ive just ordered some odk arctic to try out as its getting good reviews at the moment
cheapest i found it was at remy roc detailing with code roc10


----------



## Shins (Jun 27, 2007)

Brilliant guys, keep it coming!:thumb:

Any ebay links?
How do I know which fittment it is or do I contact the seller regarding this?


----------



## Welshquattro1 (Dec 6, 2013)

This should fit but check first.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Pressure-...371334?hash=item3f2ec17a46:g:CccAAOxyDEVSb~7Y


----------



## tigerspill (Nov 28, 2015)

I have just got into this.
I went for the PA Lance after many recommendations on here. My local detailing shop also told me to avoid cheaper lances.
I Just got delivery of Bilt Hamber Autofoam today as this seems to get the best reviews on here. 
Both ordered from Shopnshine. I can attest that their customer service is as good as it gets. On both orders I forgot to use the discount code. I emailed Dom and had the refund of the discount instantly.


----------



## Shins (Jun 27, 2007)

tigerspill said:


> I have just got into this.
> I went for the PA Lance after many recommendations on here. My local detailing shop also told me to avoid cheaper lances.
> I Just got delivery of Bilt Hamber Autofoam today as this seems to get the best reviews on here.
> Both ordered from Shopnshine. I can attest that their customer service is as good as it gets. On both orders I forgot to use the discount code. I emailed Dom and had the refund of the discount instantly.


Link please!:thumb:


----------



## hardyd44 (Mar 31, 2014)

My direct hoses lance is still going strong after nearly 2 years

I will stress this, ALWAYS RUN WATER THROUGH THE LANCE WHEN THE SNOW FOAM HAS RUN OUT, have not had to descale the mesh in a year since someone else told me that trick. was doing it every couple of months before then

Using AS Ultra mouse, good value, thick foam, cleaning power as good as anything else I have used (which is not a lot  )


----------



## tigerspill (Nov 28, 2015)

Shins said:


> Link please!:thumb:


http://www.shopnshine.co.uk/bilt-hamber-auto-foam-5l

http://www.shopnshine.co.uk/snow-foam-lance-various-fittings


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

All lances are the same, foam is personal choice no best


----------



## Cuffy (Oct 7, 2015)

Highly recommend the Nilfisk lance from ns autocare


----------



## lemansblue92 (Aug 6, 2015)

I use a nilfisk c110,I used a direct hoses lance for 3 months then after it stopped producing foam moved to an auto brite one which has been fine. I've found Bh autofoam to be exceptional. Also unless you like having foam on your drive days after, avoid magifoam. Also op which nozzle are you using on your car when jet washing?


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Personally prefer obsession wax blizzard. Having just finished 5l of BH autofoam and moved onto 5l of blizzard, can't see me changing foam as long as that's around. 25ml per bottle works as well as any foam and usually you have to use at least 100ml with those for decent foam/performance.


----------



## Choppy (Aug 8, 2013)

I bought 2 cheap lances, both never worked, 1 from the start and the other after 3 uses. have 2 PA lances and 1 is going strong for over 2 years without being stripped and the other is 2 months old and gets used daily. Maybe i was just unlucky 
For snow foam i like envy bubbly jubbly, good value with decent cleaning power!


----------



## Shins (Jun 27, 2007)

lemansblue92 said:


> I use a nilfisk c110,I used a direct hoses lance for 3 months then after it stopped producing foam moved to an auto brite one which has been fine. I've found Bh autofoam to be exceptional. Also unless you like having foam on your drive days after, avoid magifoam. Also op which nozzle are you using on your car when jet washing?


Appreciate it guys thankyou.

Leman, not the best pic but using this nozzle for washing:


----------



## Shins (Jun 27, 2007)

Any thoughts on Vistara snow foam?


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

shins you want to use the spray one with line and the minus and plus on it


----------



## Shins (Jun 27, 2007)

OvEr_KiLL said:


> shins you want to use the spray one with line and the minus and plus on it


Cheers, swapped over to the other nozzle and it's miles better.

I would like to thank you all for your input, please keep adding suggestions but for now I have ordered the *NS Autocare lance* (offer on, £20 plus £20 for snow foam) with correct fittment along with *5l of Vistara*. Added some *Auto Finesse-Mecury metal polish* for my tails too.

I will however try some of the other snow foams mentioned on here when I am done!:thumb:


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

Shins said:


> Cheers, swapped over to the other nozzle and it's miles better.
> 
> I would like to thank you all for your input, please keep adding suggestions but for now I have ordered the *NS Autocare lance* (offer on, £20 plus £20 for snow foam) with correct fittment along with *5l of Vistara*. Added some *Auto Finesse-Mecury metal polish* for my tails too.
> 
> I will however try some of the other snow foams mentioned on here when I am done!:thumb:


you know the one i mean lol when u adjust it it changes the type of spray either more like a hose pipe or more tighter, i think you were using the nozzle that makes the water spin around in a circle which is good for cleaning patios etc. but too strong for the car
edit. you want to use the adjustable one


----------



## Shins (Jun 27, 2007)

Got it bud, cheers!


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

Shins said:


> Got it bud, cheers!


no problem man enjoy your foaming


----------



## Shins (Jun 27, 2007)

Can't wait, my first attempt ever!!!!

Got the following for my cleaning regime:

NS Autocare Vistara Foam.
Simoniz Car Shampoo & Wax.
Microfibre towel/Leather chamois.
Simoniz Quickshine Detailer.
PoorBoys Wheel Sealant.
Auto Finesse Mercury Metal Polish.
Rain X.
Autoglym Vinyl & Rubber Care.

Sound good?


----------



## Oldsparky (Jun 18, 2014)

You might want to retire the leather. I stopped using mine on the car a long time ago.


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

wouldnt use a chamois.


----------



## Shogun (Mar 21, 2010)

Why ebay on aliexpres you get a foamlance for 19$ free shipped


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

OvEr_KiLL said:


> wouldnt use a chamois.


Spits coffee over keyboard....

A WHAT??????????? LOL are there any left. I thought they were all in museums


----------



## Shins (Jun 27, 2007)

Yeah, ok, ok, I did say I was new to all this and I am on the older side, chamois already in bin!


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Didn't noah want it back then?,??
Sorry couldn't resist don't take offense


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Chamois?

Wwwhhhhoooooooooooooooo


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Mmm poll
Clay
Brick


----------



## Shins (Jun 27, 2007)

Ok, instead of making a new thread and I have some people's attention...... lol what is a good interior dash cleaner please?


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

get the autofinesse aqua deluxe drying towel 
and if you like a matte effect then use autofinesse spritz 
both great products and used all the time by myself


----------



## Shins (Jun 27, 2007)

Defo will get towel.

Is Pink Sheen good too or the AF better?


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Pink sheen is horrible tbh

Af loads better


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

Shins said:


> Defo will get towel.
> 
> Is Pink Sheen good too or the AF better?


not used it mate but autofinesse spritz is awesome if you like a matte effect like i said  quite a few use it on here


----------



## Shins (Jun 27, 2007)

Yeah, would rather a matt finish, cool will give that a shot too!:thumb:

Any better upgrades on what I already have?
Poorboys wheel sealant still a good buy? I've had it some time.


----------



## Choppy (Aug 8, 2013)

Fk1000p would make a better wheel sealant and its cheap


----------



## lemansblue92 (Aug 6, 2015)

Glad to hear your using the correct nozzle mate, can be a bit confusing and wouldn't want you damaging the paint!


----------



## TomG (May 28, 2014)

G'day Shins.

Great Forum, isn't it :thumb:

Plenty of good advice with a bit of humour thrown in. What more could you want?

You seem to have the foam lark sorted. For what it's worth, I've had good success with a HD Karcher and an Autobrite lance. Was using the Autobrite Magifoam to begin with, but changed to Bilt Hamber Autofoam after doing an A/B and finding that the BH was a more effective cleaner. They are both good products IMO.

Regarding interior, have had good success with the Sonax ****pit Cleaner, or good old 1Z Blitz at 4%v/v. I use Aerospace 303 to dress interiors, as I live in a hot climate and the solar irradiance is extreme for extended periods.

Happy detailing :detailer:


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Pink sheen (depending which one you get one like lavender is ok the one like soap AKA pink stuff is crap)
To make any finish Matt wipe over with a damp cloth


----------



## Shins (Jun 27, 2007)

Thank you guys for all your help. Think I've got plenty to be getting on with. :thumb:
One last thing though, screen wash, any good ones out there?


----------



## Blackmass (Jun 2, 2015)

Shins said:


> Thank you guys for all your help. Think I've got plenty to be getting on with. :thumb:
> One last thing though, screen wash, any good ones out there?


Here you go.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=361702


----------



## Shins (Jun 27, 2007)

Great, think I'll give the Sonax Extreme a whirl!


----------



## Shins (Jun 27, 2007)

Is this it?
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/SONAX-CLE...783764?hash=item27d0cc7114:g:sMAAAOSwVFlT81Pg


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

think its the blue one. not sure on what the difference is


----------

